# [ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ] -- Ζητώ μεταφραστές από Γερμανικά σε Αγγλικά κι από Ελληνικά σε Αγγλικά



## LIANAGIOTAKI (Feb 2, 2015)

Θέλω να μεταφράσω τίτλους σπουδών, καθώς και βεβαιώσεις από δουλειά από τα Γερμανικά στα Αγγλικά καθώς και από τα Ελληνικά στα Αγγλικά. Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθησετε να βρω κάποιο πιστοποιημένο μεταφραστικό γραφείο ή μεταφραστή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2015)

Καλημέρα Λιάνα,

Αν δεν επικοινωνήσουν άλλοι συνάδελφοι για να καλύψουν τις μεταφραστικές ανάγκες σου, στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ ένα ΡΜ να λύσουμε το θέμα που σε απασχολεί.

Και καλώς ήρθες στη Λεξιλογία. :)


----------



## LIANAGIOTAKI (Feb 2, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα περιμένω μέχρι την Τετάρτη κι αν δεν επικοινωνήσει κάποιος θα σου στείλω.


----------



## LIANAGIOTAKI (Feb 4, 2015)

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει επικοινωνήσει κανένας μαζί μου. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Σου έστειλα ΡΜ (δες ψηλά στην οθόνη σου, στο Notifications).


----------

